# Getting married in Australia or the US. Which will speed up the immigration process?



## WinnerBagel (Jun 1, 2011)

Me and my fiancee plan on getting married soon. (She's an Australian national. I'm American). I plan on moving to Australia after that happens. We're starting the immigration/VISA headache soon, but before we go ahead with that we're trying to figure out if it would be better for us to get married here in the US, or over in Australia? (FYI, I was there last year. She plans on visiting the states later this year)

The goal is just to streamline the process and make things easier for us. It's already sort of daunting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

WinnerBagel said:


> Me and my fiancee plan on getting married soon. (She's an Australian national. I'm American). I plan on moving to Australia after that happens. We're starting the immigration/VISA headache soon, but before we go ahead with that we're trying to figure out if it would be better for us to get married here in the US, or over in Australia? (FYI, I was there last year. She plans on visiting the states later this year)
> 
> The goal is just to streamline the process and make things easier for us. It's already sort of daunting.


 Neither, if you are applying for a spouse visa based on marriage it is irrelevent where you are married so long as it is recognied as a legal marriage by Australia. Getting married in Australia wont speed up the process.


----------



## WinnerBagel (Jun 1, 2011)

_shel said:


> Neither, if you are applying for a spouse visa based on marriage it is irrelevent where you are married so long as it is recognied as a legal marriage by Australia. Getting married in Australia wont speed up the process.


Thanks for the reply. 

Man, I can already tell this is going to be a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

WinnerBagel said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Man, I can already tell this is going to be a huge pain in the ass.



Of course, why would it be anything else lol

If you are already planning on getting married are you planning on going for the Prospective Marriage Visa first or just the spouse when your wed? I only ask because that one can be processed quicker than the spouse (in the UK at least).


----------



## WinnerBagel (Jun 1, 2011)

_shel said:


> Of course, why would it be anything else lol
> 
> If you are already planning on getting married are you planning on going for the Prospective Marriage Visa first or just the spouse when your wed? I only ask because that one can be processed quicker than the spouse (in the UK at least).


That was going to be one of my other questions and something we have been thinking about. Thanks for bringing it up. 

You would think Spouse would be quicker considering your relationship is established legally in that case, so I was operating under the assumption that would be the fastest route. 

Any idea why spouse is slower? Off the top of my head I can imagine it being slower because Spouse is less likely to ever be refused, so they just throw it to the back knowing it's going to inevitably be approved. (Theory)

I suppose I'ma have to reconsider subclass 300.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Nope they take longer because many more apply for this one and many more are refused. They are picked over with a fine tooth-comb because there are so many fake marriages/relationships, fake documents used, people pretending to be in a same sex relationship/arranged marrige etc etc

The PMV is a 9 month temp visa which is reliant on you fulfilling obligations (ie getting married) and then applying for the full spouse visa. Whereas a spouse visa although often temp is for 2 yrs and those determined to play the game do so!


----------

